# Invisible mouse pointer



## outpaddling (Apr 29, 2019)

After pkg upgrade this morning, a couple of my machines now have an invisible mouse cursor.  Otherwise fully functional - if I move the mouse around, buttons will highlight when I blindly mouse over them, I can click on them and get a response.

Any ideas which pkg might be causing this?

There were no base updates, just packages.

Thanks,

     JB


----------



## aragats (Apr 29, 2019)

It could be your graphics driver's issue. Try adding "SWCursor" to a config file's "Device" section, e.g. /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/90-cursor.conf:
	
	



```
Section "Device"
    Identifier "Device0"
    Option "SWCursor" "on"
EndSection
```


----------



## outpaddling (Apr 29, 2019)

Thanks for the tip!

It is a driver issue.  I noticed that a Radeon GPU was the common denominator and xf86-video-ati was recently upgraded to 19.0.0.  I reverted to 18.1.0 and everything is fine.  xf86-video-ati-legacy also works on my systems, but may not fix the issue for newer hardware (if it exists for newer hardware).

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=237642


----------



## oalanjones (Jul 14, 2019)

Thanks for this thread! I was doing a clean install on one of my practice pc's that had a Radeon HD 7700 Series graphics card. After installing xorg and "xf86-video-ati-19.0.1,1" I fired up TWM and I had no mouse cursor . I uninstalled ver 19 and installed "xf86-video-ati-legacy" driver and now when I "startx" I have a cursor! Now I can install xfce4 and continue to tweak my desktop environment. I really do appreciate the Forum Community here.


----------



## eureka (Aug 22, 2019)

Thanks for your help aragats. My fresh Freebsd-12 virtualbox install also didn't have a cursor when I fired up startx*. *Also is it normal for the /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ directory to be completely empty? Because mine was.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 22, 2019)

eureka said:


> Also is it normal for the /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ directory to be completely empty?


Yes. You don't need an xorg.conf either, most of the time.


----------



## carltonfsck (Nov 22, 2019)

I experienced the same issue, which is how I discovered this thread while doing a Google search for a resolution. 

In my case, I'm running FreeBSD 11.3-RELEASE (64-bit) with Xfce as a Guest on Virtualbox for Windows 10.  If you're logged into your user account with Xfce, you'll notice the Virtualbox menu bar at the top (dropdown menu items: File, Machine, View, Input, Devices, Help).  If you click on the INPUT dropdown and select "Mouse Integration", your mouse cursor should come back.  It did for me.   

Apparently, I must've accidentally toggled it and I experienced the same "invisible" mouse pointer issue.  

Hope this helps someone out!  

Regards,


--Cf
Carltonfsck


----------

